# Strontium (Hynix) laptop memory - Any problems using it ?



## din (Aug 5, 2008)

I was in a hurry and bought a strontium memory for my laptop today. Of course a mistake form my part as I didn't enquire much. After buying it, I am lil worried. I have never heard of this company (*www.strontium.biz) or used their memory modules. 

The one I bought is  1 GB DDR1 PC 2700 333 memory. Its hynix chipset. I installed it in my ThinkPad R50e and it is working fine. I checked with Sisoft Sandra and it shows Hyundai ram,other details but manufacturing year as 2033 ! 

Worried a lil. anyone heard / used their memory modules ? If the quality is low, will it create any problem for my laptop ? Is there any other way to know its good ? Please advise / suggest.


----------



## din (Oct 2, 2008)

OK, Thank you for the details.

No, I read the year correctly. I do not know why it was showing like that, may be problem at software end too.

Anyway the memory is working great so far and I hope it will work flawlessly in the future.

Yes, I already checked your website. Thank you for the info. 

Have a question. I bought this module form Cochin, Kerala. So if something goes wrong with the module, whom I should contact ? The shop from where I bought it in Cochin or teh Pondicherry one ?

Also, what do you mean by lifetime warranty ? I can take the literal meaning ? ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I got two systems with Hynix RAMs (Previously Hyundai). My current rig has one (4 year old) 512 MB stick of theirs, and another at office has a 256 MB (5 year old) one. Not one failure faced so far but am not sure about the latencies and other minute details, have not paid much attention to that. But I can tell its pretty good, and is sold quite a lot in the low-medium budget PC markets here.


----------



## din (Oct 2, 2008)

All my RAMs (3 PCs) are Hynix chipset, but different brand. I was lil worried only on the brand name. But I guess if the chipset is really good (for example Hynix) we need not worry on brand name ?

That is what you meant ?


----------



## sumit_strontium (Oct 3, 2008)

din said:


> OK, Thank you for the details.
> 
> No, I read the year correctly. I do not know why it was showing like that, may be problem at software end too.
> 
> ...


 
You can contact either the shop in Cochin or Pondicherry office for your lifetime replacement warranty. And yes, you can take the literal meaning. Should a defect occur, simply return the unit with proof of purchase to either of the two places mentioned above. You will receive a like unit free of charge. We are committed to quality and we demonstrate that by providing the longest warranties in the industry.


----------

